# Suggestions for Death Valley Trip Early February



## scottkinfw (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't see a better place to post this, but seeking advice.

I am going to try to get to Death Valley for about 5 days of photography around February 1 ish.

I would greatly appreciate any/all advice/feedback/suggestions. My passion really is wildlife photography, and would love to get some wild animals there. I also know that there has been recent damage due to flooding.

I'm going with my sweetheart who puts up with me spending hours behind my camera, but she won't go somewhere cold (Yellowstone, Glacier National Park, etc,).

so, anybody have suggestions if this is a good time to go, where are some must shoot spots, and what time of day etc. if you would share.

Thanks in advance.

sek


----------



## geekpower (Oct 30, 2015)

Feb might be a perfect time to go there. I went in April, right before it closed for the season, and it was way too hot to be enjoyable, like 110 degrees.


----------



## applecider (Oct 30, 2015)

February should be a good time to go for weather. I would not expect to see too much wildlife in Death Valley itself. Few birds and almost no large mammals certainly during the day. I'd go to the higher elevation to try to see sheep and deer at sunrise and set.

There is supposed to be a bird area near the town of I think Shoshone.

Beside dune landscapes and racetrack stones the night sky is fantastic so be sure to have a wide angle with little coma. Check the moon cycle and plan around it if you want star images. I'll try to post some images of the area later.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2015)

If you have the time, visit Ash Meadows, it's close to DV right across the Nevada border. That will certainly have wildlife since it's an oasis. Check out their website for photos of the flora and fauna: http://www.fws.gov/refuge/ash_meadows/.
Don't let the unpaved road deter you, it's certainly worth it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 1, 2015)

geekpower said:


> Feb might be a perfect time to go there. I went in April, right before it closed for the season, and it was way too hot to be enjoyable, like 110 degrees.



Thanks for the input. 

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 1, 2015)

applecider said:


> February should be a good time to go for weather. I would not expect to see too much wildlife in Death Valley itself. Few birds and almost no large mammals certainly during the day. I'd go to the higher elevation to try to see sheep and deer at sunrise and set.
> 
> There is supposed to be a bird area near the town of I think Shoshone.
> 
> Beside dune landscapes and racetrack stones the night sky is fantastic so be sure to have a wide angle with little coma. Check the moon cycle and plan around it if you want star images. I'll try to post some images of the area later.



Will do, and thanks. I will take my Samyang 14mm 2.8, and 24-70 2.8L II, along for just that reason. Any other lenses that you would suggest? 

Thanks 
sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 1, 2015)

applecider said:


> February should be a good time to go for weather. I would not expect to see too much wildlife in Death Valley itself. Few birds and almost no large mammals certainly during the day. I'd go to the higher elevation to try to see sheep and deer at sunrise and set.
> 
> There is supposed to be a bird area near the town of I think Shoshone.
> 
> Beside dune landscapes and racetrack stones the night sky is fantastic so be sure to have a wide angle with little coma. Check the moon cycle and plan around it if you want star images. I'll try to post some images of the area later.



Great suggestions. Looks like wildlife opportunities will be rare indeed, but timing will have to center around work rather than best animal sightings (which won't likely be target rich anyway). Still, I think that this should be awesome. Up to me to find the magic and do it justice photographically.

Just boutht an e-book for 19.95 called "Desert Paradise The Landscape Photographer's Guide to Death Valley National Park", by Ron Coscorrosa and Sara Marino. 132 pages with everything from subjects & techniques to tips, locations, and planning info. Maps too. I googled iterations photgraphing Death valley books or some other words and found about a half dozen worthy books.

I May get another book, but time is always in short supply.

Thank you so much.

sek


----------

